# Shop Selling 26g A1 Kanthal Wire In Kzn



## VandaL (12/8/14)

Are there any retailers in Durban selling 26G A1 Kanthal? I know I can order a 10m spool from a store like vapeking but it seems rather silly to pay R100 for the item and R95 for courier.

I would like to use the wire in my Veritas that should be coming in next week. I currently only have 30G and 28G


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

VandaL said:


> Are there any retailers in Durban selling 26G A1 Kanthal? I know I can order a 10m spool from a store like vapeking but it seems rather silly to pay R100 for the item and R95 for courier.
> 
> I would like to use the wire in my Veritas that should be coming in next week. I currently only have 30G and 28G


www.subohmvapor.co.za - http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/wick-wire


----------



## VandaL (12/8/14)

Andre said:


> www.subohmvapor.co.za - http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/wick-wire


Thanks but Richards bay is 200KM's away  and they charge R75-00 to send to Durban. Was hoping there was an electrical store or something I could buy some at. I called A1 radio and they've never heard of the stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

There is a chap called Craig from Pinetown that runs a little vaping business and I'm sure he should have Kanthal. He's not on the forum but runs from a FaceBook page... you can try him.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/473253129486542/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/14)

There is a Vape Meet on the 16th of August 2014 for KZN vapers. @RevnLucky7 from SubOhmVapor will be there and I am sure he will be more than willing to bring you some Kanthal should you want to attend. The thread about the Vape Meet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzn-vape-meet.2996/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## VandaL (12/8/14)

Thanks guys, it's really strange how Durban doesn't have any vaping stores. Would be amazing to have a store I could pop down to everytime I'm itching for some 5 pawns 

Only places to really get ejuice and well twisp like devices(bleh) seems to be bottle stores.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

VandaL said:


> Thanks guys, it's really strange how Durban doesn't have any vaping stores. Would be amazing to have a store I could pop down to everytime I'm itching for some 5 pawns
> 
> Only places to really get ejuice and well twisp like devices(bleh) seems to be bottle stores.


 
Craig sells 5 Pawns as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

